

It Literally Pays to Ignore the Stock Analysts - virincognito
http://blog.vuru.co/post/10808325745/it-literally-pays-to-ignore-the-analysts

======
joshu
Inane anecdata. And marketing spam.

Which is a shame, because the underlying product looks reasonably nice.

